# replace NiCad batteries



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Can I replce my NiCad batteries with LION batteries???


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Lithium-ion battery? Generally no. Size will be different as well as the voltage. 

BG


----------



## Babbzzz (Jul 14, 2011)

You haven't mentioned what device you're using it on. 

I don't think it's advisable.


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

I have a Craftsman set with Drill driver sawsall and skillsaw all use the NiCad batteries


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Those type of things never have user replaceale batteries, all you can do is replace the battery pack. 

Sorry

BG


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

Thank you all for your response, I guess I'll just get a new outfit...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Unless you have projects that need for you to have battery operated tools,
i.e. no house hold power available, the vast majority of people are better off with buying corded tools. They can last years and years. Of course you will 
need an extension cord(s). 

They do have Li ion tools, my portable/battery drill is one. They cost about $50.00 and up. I do use it for small things, as it is easier, is all. 

Now you can buy a replacement battery at Parts Direct, at the Sears.com site. Those replacement batteries are not cheap, never are.

BG


----------



## Dmouse1 (Aug 19, 2005)

:4-cheers::4-cheers:Thanks for comment Basementgeek I do have corded tools but prefer cordless tools for most jobs tho, with no cord to drag around if you know what I mean...


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Sure do......

BG


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I'm pro-corded, I admit it! I have a cordless drill kit but I don't like the nagging thought that with every pull on that trigger I get less and less power. When I was a cable installer they provided DeWalt cordless drills and they ate batteries left and right due to the insane power they had.


----------

